# Eddy Merckx Carbon frames?



## leesub

Hi, 
Will be traveling to BEL next month and am thinking of dropping in on the EM shop. Can anyone give me a concise explanation on the differences between the EM carbon frames? EM website says nothing really and Wrench Science is just copying the dogma. Do they have specific purposes? Can different models be compared to the Look or Time line of bikes? Would like to understand this better. Thanks in advance for any help.

Lee


----------



## atpjunkie

*they mostly vary in Construction.*

some being full monocoque, some being partial. They are built in Italy to Mercx's specs and then have the Merckx fdactory put in the BB's, dropouts etc...
from everything I've heard and read they are some of the finest made. but they are race bikes, they don't suffer fools.
the AXM and EXM (CXM is the TT version) are handmade monocoque the EXM is sloping. These are their top. I think the lesser models CHM, 1XM are lugged CF with lesser quality pipes.The SXM and 3XM are Monocoque front ends with prebuilt rear triangles if memory serves me right.


----------



## tamvalleylegend

*Carbon sizing*

Jealous of the visit to the Merckx factory. Hope you get to meet Eddy. I understand he may be leaving the business in a couple of years.

Regarding sizes, I'm a bit confused by their 2007 catalogue. I am looking at the EXM frame for purchase, but the largest size listed is 53.0 (center/center). Would that fit a 6' man such as myself?


----------



## wasfast

I haven't looked at the catalog but if the frame is sloping then look at the top tube length for (virtual measurement, not actual) sizing. Since the top tube slopes and is also measured c-c instead of c-t, it makes the size appear very small when it's not.


----------



## ferretwiggle

*I love Merckx!!!*

Merckx, Merckx, Merckx! It's all about the ride quality. All the Merckx frames are built to be stable, efficient, compliant and reliable. All the carbon frames are full lugless monocoque, hand laid and autoclaved in Italy. The differences between the carbon frames will be in geometry and materials. The higher end bikes will be that much more compliant in certain key areas, that much stiffer around the head tube and BB, that much lighter. Merckx uses a conservative geometry even in his sportier "Corsa" geometry. His "Century" geometry offers even more toe overlap, fork rake, wheelbase and more relaxed seat tube angle. They may not be the lightest steeds in the stable but will offer some of the best ride quality characteristics of any bike around. Rock solid, compliant, efficient, stable at speed, great handling, and durable. These are great bikes for longer rides and centuries.


----------



## fasteddy07

*1xM*

In the for what it's worth department,

Just put my 100th mile on my new 1xM.

I got it as a compromise between price and function.

I have not been disappointed.

Not much to compare it to. I have been on steel for the last 25 years.

I love the ride. Love the bike.

Very comfortable ride. Fitted it out in full DA.

Loving it.


----------



## shabbasuraj

I would sooo love to have a AXM to build.

post pics of your new steed..


----------



## fasteddy07

*Some pics as requested*

Let me see if I can do this....

Not the best shot, but here it is








And another, Nice finish on the tubes...








And a shot of the flight deck..








Last Saturday in Bar Harbor Maine on the park loop road









I have been logging 30 miles per day commuting with this, with another 150 over weekends.

For the price, I am thrilled with it so far. Not a single complaint.
I am waiting for the man in brown to deliver some new pedals today. And some new shoes to boot. I went with the Look Keo Carbon Ti and Sidi ergo 2.

I will have to work on some better pictures at some point...

Mike.


----------



## toonraid

Does anyone know which models are corsa geometry and which ones are century?


----------

